
Solar roadways - Jeaye
http://www.solarroadways.com/Home/Index
======
extrapickles
Its cheaper and better to build the panels over the roadway rather than have
the actual road surface contain them. Its even cheaper to stick them on
existing roofs that do not have solar panels installed.

Solar panels do not tolerate partial shading, which car/truck traffic will
generate. Several people[1] have run the numbers for them, and there are many
other locations that would be much cheaper and more effective. Also, if glass
made as good of a road surface as they claim, it would be in use now at least
somewhere.

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-ZSXB3KDF0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-ZSXB3KDF0)

------
daveloyall
Drive on an interstate. Safely park your car, get out of it and spend sixty
seconds looking at the ground and the road. Now, what five things are wrong
with "solar roads"? Go on.

